# router table insert



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

ok here's what I got had just a piece of hardboard for an insert,noticed gap underneath fence. Thinking this was too flexible I went with plexiglass insert. Same problem, when i lay on straightedge all is well except for area around bit uhmm actually center where its attached to router about a 16th lower What suggestions do you have should the plate be thicker its 3/16. Or is there better material I could use


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Larry,
The last two I recently picked up (bought one, one came with a new router) were aluminum. Very ridgid. The one that's in my table now is some kind of phenolic (looks like black plastic). It's about a heavy quarter inch thick. Rocklers, Hartville Hardware, and most of the tool places offer the different inserts. I would think a nice piece of 3/8" plywood would work, as long as there's no voids in it. Most of the store bought inserts have leveling screws built into each corner, and are also made to take ready made round inserts where the bit sticks through.
Mike Hawkins


----------

